# Mikrofon wird immer wieder abgeschalten (Windows 10, Skype)



## OdlG (10. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein sehr nerviges Problem. Ich nutze bei Skype anstelle der integrierten Kamera und Mikrofone meine Logitech C910. Diese hat nun lange sehr gut gearbeitet, doch nun scheint Windows 10 Probleme zu bereiten.

Aus irgendeinem Grund schaltet der PC mein Mikrofon immer wieder stumm. Das passiert scheinbar willkürlich. In Skype selbst wird es nach etwa 5 Sekunden stumm geschaltet und ich muss auf das integrierte Mikro wechseln. Wenn ich dann zurück wechsle, geht es wieder für 5 Sekunden. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass Windows anscheinend das Mikrofon dynamisch anpasst bzw. dessen Pegel. Denn wenn ich meine Laustärke verändere, sehe ich ab und an für einen Sekundenbruchteil, wie der Pegel auf "X" springt oder aber auf "100". Das scheint dann also der Mikrofonpegel zu sein, der dann anstelle der Lautstärke kurz eingeblendet wird.

Das eine Mikrofon zu deaktivieren oder bei Skype aus der Liste der Geräte zu entfernen ändert leider nichts. Ich bin am verzweifeln, weil das Problem so schwer zu beschreiben ist und scheinbar willkürlich passiert.

Ich hoffe, einer von euch erkennt den Fehler dahinter und hat einen Tipp für mich! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Grüße
OdlG


----------



## pascha953 (10. August 2015)

Mikrofon wird immer wieder abgeschalten
sind wahrscheinlich die Jungs von der NSA, testen wie gut mit Win10 man arbeiten kann


----------



## OdlG (10. August 2015)

Sehr wahrscheinlich!

Habe festgestellt, dass wann immer ich die "Lautstärke +/-" Tasten an meiner Maus (Logitech G502) drücke, das Mikrofon gemuted wird.


----------



## pascha953 (10. August 2015)

OdlG schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich!
> 
> Habe festgestellt, dass wann immer ich die "Lautstärke +/-" Tasten an meiner Maus (Logitech G502) drücke, das Mikrofon gemuted wird.



hast schon mitbekommen ?

*Verbraucherzentrale: Windows 10 verwandelt PC in "Abhöranlage"



https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/verbraucherzentrale-windows-10-verwandelt-pc-abh%C3%B6ranlage-114044943--finance.html*


----------



## OdlG (10. August 2015)

Danke für den Link.

Habe festgestellt, dass alle konfigurierbaren Tasten bei mir das Mikrofon stumm schalten. Habe jetzt mal all diese Tasten mit Linksklick belegt, nun verursacht die Maus das nicht mehr...


----------

